# Embarassing question about sharps/flats/accidentals



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are playing a piece in C major (for example) and there is a bar that introduces an F sharp, I know that I am to play all the Fs in that bar as F sharp, but in the next bar does F go back to natural automatically or does it remain F sharp until a natural sign is placed in front of the F to indicate that it goes back to F natural? I vaguely remember that the next bar you go back to the key signature that the piece is in. So my thought is that it is only F sharp within that particular bar and when you play the F in the next bars it should return to F natural automatically. Am I correct?


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

yes, sharps/flats only are designated for that bar, the next bar it automatically goes back to natural unless otherwise noted. same goes with naturals in a sharp/flat key etc


----------



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

*Thank you. I guess my memory is good then.*

I am returning to my piano studies so it looks like my foundation is quite solid from years ago. Thanks.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

It's no problem if you're a bit rusty! I'm a performing pianist, so I can answer any other questions you might have.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

well all of those building blocks stick with you for longer than you may expect


----------



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for your help today.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Make sure you're not playing certain composers in the 20th century where the accidental only applies to the note it's notated on ;-)


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

hey wow! I just auditioned for CCM on tuesday for jazz guitar. i really enjoyed visiting last summer, the opera program is to die for 

anyways, i was working on a piece in my sectional today in choir and the composer put a lot of sharps and flats where they weren't needed, i assumed they had gone back to natural but it confused me, i know they were there for reminders but it was just annoying


----------



## mcrosbie (Sep 1, 2009)

In reply to Romantic Geek - this is why I am studying with a teacher from the Royal Conservatory of Music of Toronto again. I need a qualfied teacher to point this type of thing out to me. Thanks.


----------

